# [Rumour] Sonic To Received Skylanders Style Reboot?



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Some companies are trying to do their own CoD game, if true then Sega looks at another Activision franchise instead, could work out very well with the kids.



> - Sonic Team and Sega are looking to better monetize Sonic
> - potentially “massive” and “total” reboot
> - Sega and Sonic Team are “committed” to the reboot
> - speed, platforming, and surreal environments will remain
> ...



http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=174955

Not sure what to think of this. I loved Sonic Colors (Wii version) and Sonic Generations was great too plus Sonic 4 Part 2 looks to be going in the right direction...but is this even needed for the franchise or is this purely just to cash in?

Thoughts, does Sonic need rebooting and would this be a great way to go?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I'm now accepting donations for the funeral service, if you're interested in donating just deposit something into my PayPal.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol I'm actually hoping that it will be true. Because, let's be honest. The series has gotten so RIDICULOUS over the last few years.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW I thought Sonic Generations was a revival of the Sonic series. I guess Sega has deicded to put their pet Hedgehog down.

R.I.P Sonic the Hedgehog  1991-2012


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Lol I'm actually hoping that it will be true. Because, let's be honest. The series has been so RIDICULOUS since the last few years.



But they kinda started picking up their shit and getting it together with Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations. This would just kinda throw that shit into the fan.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Lol I'm actually hoping that it will be true. Because, let's be honest. The series has been so RIDICULOUS since the last few years.


Oh yeah, definitely. I mean, Colours and Generations, the last two games, surely weren't well-recieved both by the press and by gamers. In fact, the tide started turning around the time of Unleashed, when they messed up only 50% of levels.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Eggman needs to go back to being called Doctor Robotnik.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well I'm now accepting donations for the funeral service, if you're interested in donating just deposit something into my PayPal.



but how do you hold a funeral for something that die back in 2002 ;O;


----------



## OJClock (Apr 5, 2012)

only good part of this news is a new cartoon series.
that stuff was amazing back in the day
but yea rip sonic you had a good run


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Eggman needs to go back to being called Doctor Robotnik.



LOL That's not going to help the series at all. The last few Sonic games had shitty gamplay. Fix the gamplay. Fix the series.


EDIT: Oh shit. I just thought of Crash Bandicoot again. Remember that unnecessary reboot?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2012)

A whole new universe? But what about the classic and lovable cast of char

Nope, no, sorry, couldn't finish that with a straight face.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm now accepting donations for the funeral service, if you're interested in donating just deposit something into my PayPal.
> ...


I'm sorry, but you have to accept the fact that not everyone likes to have their pipes cleaned by an overweigh italian plumber with a taste for magic shrooms.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I'm actually hoping that it will be true. Because, let's be honest. The series has been so RIDICULOUS since the last few years.
> ...


lol It's not only gameplay mechanics and lol I know Colors and Generations were well received. Heck I loved them too. But the series has been hurt a lot, so I'm thinking that this will be interesting. Who knows?


----------



## Midna (Apr 5, 2012)

Well... it's not as if it could get any _worse..._


----------



## Valwin (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



what are you talking about ? werent we talking about Sonic here ? why di you bring Mario here ?


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> A whole new universe? But what about the classic and lovable cast of char
> 
> Nope, no, sorry, couldn't finish that with a straight face.


Lol you're like me. I liked it when there was Sonic, Metal Sonic, Robotnik, Tails and Knuckles, After that they added a new cast, Shadow, Rouge and the like. And they were interesting. After that, Sega said, LET'S MAKE MOAR ANIMAL FRIENDS And they did, most of them are ridiculous. BIG THE CAT??? WTH??? (I said most, there are a few exceptions) I swear I can't count the numbers of characters they added. -_-


----------



## Midna (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


What's Mario have to do with the decline of the Sonic the Hedgehog series, Foxi? Or do we just take a shameless plug at Valwin every single time he posts regardless of the content


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Midna said:


> What's Mario have to do with the decline of the Sonic the Hedgehog series, Foxi? Or do we just take a shameless plug at Valwin every single time he posts regardless of the content


Shameless plug at Valwin every single time he posts regardless of the content.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 5, 2012)

Archie comics already saw the universe being rewrite by Eggman ( whom is robotic-ized dr. robotnik from another timeline who's soul has been downloaded in the robotized and souless body of their world's robotnik) and everyone without their memories. Effectly semi-rebooting the comics.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Archie comics already saw the universe being rewrite by Eggman ( whom is robotic-ized dr. robotnik from another timeline who's soul has been downloaded in the robotized and souless body of their world's robotnik) and everyone without their memories. Effectly semi-rebooting the comics.


Archie Sonic and SEGA Sonic universes are parallel, they have little in common.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Archie comics already saw the universe being rewrite by Eggman ( whom is robotic-ized dr. robotnik from another timeline who's soul has been downloaded in the robotized and souless body of their world's robotnik) and everyone without their memories. Effectly semi-rebooting the comics.
> ...



This is true. However the archie comics have had some villains and arcs from the games rewrite'n for them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


Heh, that is true, but I treat the comics with a... pinch of salt, to say the least.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > but how do you hold a funeral for something that die back in 2002 ;O;
> ...


sega should work with the man who created the overweight italian plumber to finally make a GOOD Sonic game, instead of doing that olimpic shit


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> EDIT: Oh shit. I just thought of Crash Bandicoot again. Remember that unnecessary reboot?



"Reboot" implies that the franchise was revived because of it.

Don't remind me of how badly they desecrated Crash Bandicoot with that surfer bro makeover.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


That Olympic shit is:

A) Actually fun if you have these weird people that follow you around called _friends_.
B) Features the plumber and is officially signed by Nintendo.
C) Not a bad game in general, not just as a Sonic game. It's a sports game that doesn't treat itself too seriously, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Oh shit. I just thought of Crash Bandicoot again. Remember that unnecessary reboot?
> ...



I'm sorry. I'm still hurting from that too. Thank goodness I still own Wrath of Cortex.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I'm sorry. I'm still hurting from that too. Thank goodness I still own Wrath of Cortex.



Ah yes, Crash's last true game. I don't care what the critics say, it's still an excellent Crash platformer.

May it forever live on in my Gamecube collection.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That Olympic shit is:
> A) Actually fun if you have these weird people that follow you around called _friends_. *the last thing I do when my friends comes home is to play videogames ** (Im not 18 anymore)*
> B) Features the plumber and is officially signed by Nintendo. *yeah, and that doenst make it a good game*
> C) Not a bad game in general, not just as a Sonic game. It's a sports game that doesn't treat itself too seriously, and that's a good thing.


Im just saying that it wouldnt be a bad idea to let Miyamoto supervise a colaboration betwen Sega and nintendo to make a new Sonic game instead of making another mini game collection.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Im just saying that it wouldnt be a bad idea to let Miyamoto supervise a colaboration betwen Sega and nintendo to make a new Sonic game instead of making another mini game collection.









Everyone knows good ol' Shingy wouldn't let his beloved Nintendo push out shitty mini game compilations of his masterpiece characters!


----------



## ianrulz1 (Apr 5, 2012)

all sega need do is remake sonics 1 2 3 and knuckles with better graphics and some storyline an theyd be right back in business! shame theyre too stupid to realise this...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

ianrulz1 said:


> all sega need do is remake sonics 1 2 3 and knuckles with better graphics and some storyline an theyd be right back in business! shame theyre too stupid to realise this...



Every Sonic fanboy would complain for one of these reasons:

The physics are off
The music is wrong
The graphics aren't original
Take your pick. At this point even touching Sonic 1, 2, or 3 is the equivalent of sticking your penis into a beehive. It'll probably hurt like a bitch and be a sticky situation.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Im just saying that it wouldnt be a bad idea to let Miyamoto supervise a colaboration betwen Sega and nintendo to make a new Sonic game instead of making another mini game collection.
> ...


and that has nothing to do with what I was saying


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> and that has nothing to do with what I was saying



I was just pointing out that having Miyamoto head a mini-game compilation wouldn't save it from being mediocre. In the end it's still a video game compilation and it'll still probably fall prey to the same issue as Mario Party has over the years.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 5, 2012)

So essentially they're going to make a sonic game with a myriad of character toys that kids will have their parents buy for them so they can play as them in the game.....


----------



## Valwin (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ianrulz1 said:
> 
> 
> > all sega need do is remake sonics 1 2 3 and knuckles with better graphics and some storyline an theyd be right back in business! shame theyre too stupid to realise this...
> ...



dude dont forget the green eyes


----------



## ianrulz1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ianrulz1 said:
> 
> 
> > all sega need do is remake sonics 1 2 3 and knuckles with better graphics and some storyline an theyd be right back in business! shame theyre too stupid to realise this...
> ...


i disagree completely, have you seen that guys remake os mushroom hill sonic an knuckles on youtube in 3D? its absolutely amazing whilst keeping to the original! check it out


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> *the last thing I do when my friends comes home is to play videogames ** (Im not 18 anymore)*




Just for the record, I'm 23, my bro in-law is 35 or so. First thing we do when we meet? Break out the beers and boot the PS3. If you think gaming is for kids then you're at this uncomfortable stage of "almost adult", almost being the keyword here.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought the fertility rate was decreasing? Don't 16-29 year olds out number preteens and down? Why market to small children? They have no taste.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_United_States#Age_structure


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ianrulz1 said:
> 
> 
> > all sega need do is remake sonics 1 2 3 and knuckles with better graphics and some storyline an theyd be right back in business! shame theyre too stupid to realise this...
> ...


I would stick my dick in a beehive for a Sonic 1-3 remaster.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > and that has nothing to do with what I was saying
> ...


and who's saying that Miyamoto sould supervise a mini game compilation? I was talking about a proper Sonic game



Foxi4 said:


> Just for the record, I'm 23, my bro in-law is 35 or so. First thing we do when we meet? Break out the beers and boot the PS3. If you think gaming is for kids then you're at this uncomfortable stage of "almost adult", almost being the keyword here.


Im 23 like you... I dont think gaming is for kids, I played with my friends when I was younger, but now we dont have the time to do it anymore. We just do other things.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> and who's saying that Miyamoto sould supervise a mini game compilation? I was talking about a proper Sonic game.


*"*Thanks mate, keep those mushrooms, bricks and turtles at bay - we'll call if we need assistance. We have this guy, you probably know him, his name is _*Yuji **Naka.*_"

Seriously, saying that Miyamoto would be the perfect candidate to direct and develop a Sonic game is like putting red hot coal down a Sonic fan's pants. Please, say no more.

Next thing we know, Miyamoto will be recommended to write the new endings for Mass Effect.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry. I'm still hurting from that too. Thank goodness I still own Wrath of Cortex.
> ...


Ha I know right, Last good Crash game. It was so awesome.


----------



## PyroSpark (Apr 5, 2012)

A reboot did wonders for Resident Evil, maybe it will do the same for Sonic?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2012)

no wonder the sonic guy jumped ship and it working with ninty now!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> no wonder the sonic guy jumped ship and it working with ninty now!



I imagine he'd look something like this if that was the case.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Eggman needs to go back to being called Doctor Robotnik.



He was always called Eggman.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Eggman needs to go back to being called Doctor Robotnik.
> ...


um...no and even in the toons he was called robotnik


----------



## finkmac (Apr 5, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



Umm, yes. He was always called Eggman.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 5, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Eggman needs to go back to being called Doctor Robotnik.
> ...


Uh... no he wasn't. He was called Robotnik.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, and by the way, This game was released _before _Mario Kart.


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah dunno. The Sonic franchise seems to be doing well. Generations was good, Sonic 4 was pretty good, Colours was okay.

Would a reboot be better than any of the above?


----------



## hellfire789 (Apr 5, 2012)

*"both characters may undergo a makeover"*

Oh hell no. Makeovers are never a good sign. Just look at what they did to Dante in the new Devil May Cry. I bet Michael Bay had something to do with this. Well, so long Sonic, you had a good run.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 5, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Oh, and by the way, This game was released _before _Mario Kart.




Super mario kart 1992 Sonic drift 1994


yea no but that game looks kind of fun


----------



## lithium210 (Apr 5, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



Agree with gamefan, he was called Robotnik first!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2012)

lithium210 said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...



Guys, we're on the internet. Is it _so_ hard to use Wikipedia and look it up?


----------



## finkmac (Apr 5, 2012)

> The English instruction manual for his 1991 debut game _Sonic the Hedgehog_ described the character's full name as "Doctor Ivo Robotnik"[3] while the original Japanese version's instruction manual for the same game called him "Doctor Eggman".[8]



From Wikipedia...


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 5, 2012)

Does this means Sonic will started wearing clothes?


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 5, 2012)

Dear lord no....just no


----------



## Mindzpeed (Apr 5, 2012)

PyroSpark said:


> A reboot did wonders for Resident Evil, maybe it will do the same for Sonic?



Remember SEGA is trying to gimmick Skylanders, which is the worst Spyro reboot ever made. If they turn the Sonic franchise into collectible toys... I'll have to add it to my ruined childhood list.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> PyroSpark said:
> 
> 
> > A reboot did wonders for Resident Evil, maybe it will do the same for Sonic?
> ...


I can see many children murduring you for saying that. BEWARE!!!
Lol, in all seriousness, Spyro's reboot is sort of like... a hit and miss. Buying toys to unlock characters = most evilest marketing strategy to incite children to convince their parents into spending their wallets.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> PyroSpark said:
> 
> 
> > A reboot did wonders for Resident Evil, maybe it will do the same for Sonic?
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA


----------



## Mindzpeed (Apr 5, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Remember SEGA is trying to gimmick Skylanders, which is the worst *Spyro* reboot ever made. If they turn the Sonic franchise into collectible toys... I'll have to add it to my ruined childhood list.



Yeah I get your point, They used the name Spyro to "attract" fans, but we can't be fooled by stupid toys, can we?



gamefan5 said:


> I can see many children murduring you for saying that. BEWARE!!!
> Lol, in all seriousness, SpyroMS reboot is sort of like... a hit and miss. Buying toys to unlock characters = most evilest marketing strategy to incite children to convince their parents into spending their wallets.



Poisoning kids minds = epic win ---> (in sales at least)


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> I'll have to add it to my ruined childhood list.


they turned sonic into a warewolf and somehow it didnt make your ruined childhood list


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Remember SEGA is trying to gimmick Skylanders, which is the worst *Spyro* reboot ever made. If they turn the Sonic franchise into collectible toys... I'll have to add it to my ruined childhood list.
> ...


Perhaps but I absolutely do NOT want this path of collectible toys for Sega, or Nintendo.
In fact imagine if Nintendo would use it for... Super smash bros... LOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Umm, yes. He was always called Eggman.


you need to play more sonic and pay close attention to the actual manuals


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 5, 2012)

Skylanders created its own hype. If Sonic (the franchise) manages to do this, I will be floored.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 5, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, yes. He was always called Eggman.
> ...



Read the Japanese manual.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Apr 5, 2012)

So what I take from this, they're wanting to gnarc Sonic down even more for kids than it has become.

The winning Sonic formula has already been defined. (Sonic 2, 3, Sonic Advance, etc.If they want Sonic games to sell, stick with the formula, and add a special gimmick or two that doesn't screw with the formula, but improves it.

It's like with Episode 1, it's almost funny how they came so close to the winning formula but managed to f- it up with the lame physics.


----------



## ilman (Apr 5, 2012)

blahkamehameha said:


> So what I take from this, they're wanting to gnarc Sonic down even more for kids than it has become.
> 
> The winning Sonic formula has already been defined. (Sonic 2, 3, Sonic Advance, etc.If they want Sonic games to sell, stick with the formula, and add a special gimmick or two that doesn't screw with the formula, but improves it.
> 
> It's like with Episode 1, it's almost funny how they came so close to the winning formula but managed to f- it up with the lame physics.


And that is why sonic 4 episode 2 is coming out.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Apr 5, 2012)

It just seems  things like "targeting the young audience that enjoys physical collectibles" isn't exactly a step forward to getting the first generation sonic fans like myself, who are the ones with money that buy the games.

Target us, give us what we want, not kids.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, "your childhoods" will be ruined?  *Boo hoo and fawk you.*  I'm not at all wanting to see more collectable toys used for this stuff, but a reboot might be nice.  As long as they keep enough of it that it's still Sonic.

Also, why try targetting the older, first generation fans?  *You lot are unappeasable.  You're never happy.*


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 5, 2012)

alunral said:


> Oh, "your childhoods" will be ruined?  *Boo hoo and fawk you.*  I'm not at all wanting to see more collectable toys used for this stuff, but a reboot might be nice.  As long as they keep enough of it that it's still Sonic.
> 
> Also, why try targetting the older, first generation fans?  *You lot are unappeasable.  You're never happy.*


Your first point contradicts itself.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

finkmac said:


> > The English instruction manual for his 1991 debut game _Sonic the Hedgehog_ described the character's full name as "Doctor Ivo Robotnik"[3] while the original Japanese version's instruction manual for the same game called him "Doctor Eggman".[8]
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia...


Who gives a flying shit? Doctor Ivo Rebotnik is a cooler name.

Besides the creators have said on many occasions that Doctor Ivo Rebotnik is his true name.


----------



## lithium210 (Apr 5, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...



Sonic came out in the US first before Japan.


----------



## lithium210 (Apr 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> lithium210 said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...



Relying on wiki?? lol.. Sorry I dont trust everything on wikipedia and I grew up playing all the sonic games and watched the original toons.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 5, 2012)

The last four Sonic games were all fantastic so I don't see why should stick to the formula... This doesn't sound half-bad, if the collectibles aren't nessecary like in Kid Icarus!


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 5, 2012)

Spoiler



I'm still probably going to buy it


----------



## finkmac (Apr 5, 2012)

lithium210 said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



Sonic was created in japan.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

finkmac said:


> lithium210 said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...


And the creators say his name is Robotnik.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > lithium210 said:
> ...


I always really enjoyed how they introduced the name Eggman in Sonic Adventure:

Robotnik: If it isn`t Sonic?
Sonic: Hu? Look, it is a giant talking EGG!
Robotnik: Silence! I am Dr. Robotnik, the greatest scientific genius in the world!
Sonic: Whatever you say, Eggman!
Robotnik: Enough, I have big plans...

So funny  So funny, since Robotnik went with that, even though Sonic meant it insultingly...


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 5, 2012)

The Sonic franchise is R.I.P.ing since the last Sonic Advance game which was the last one with true to the original physics and momentum.

The sprites were OK
Some songs were great, other fine.

But what really matter is the physics in this Hedgehog sidescroller franchise


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

LeonardoF.Matheus said:


> The Sonic franchise is R.I.P.ing since the last Sonic Advance game which was the last one with true to the original physics and momentum.
> 
> The sprites were OK
> Some songs were great, other fine.
> ...


Uhhh... No.

There are side-scroller fans and there are 3D platformer fans, to me both formulas work well if they're done right. Adventure 2 was an example of how a 3D Sonic should work, Colours was a showcase of how fast this game can get, Generations was a mix of both side-scrolling and 3D. The franchise is still alive and kicking.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > lithium210 said:
> ...


its eggman.  look at the letter below the 29

seriously how does that pass everyone


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> LeonardoF.Matheus said:
> 
> 
> > The Sonic franchise is R.I.P.ing since the last Sonic Advance game which was the last one with true to the original physics and momentum.
> ...



Well, if you don't care about the physics, then Generations was great. But i've played it on the Android and the "climb vertical cliffs like you have a magnet on your shoes" thing is there. Also, the moment you let go of the directional, Sonic falls straight down


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

LeonardoF.Matheus said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > LeonardoF.Matheus said:
> ...


Generations wasn't on Android.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry, my mistake. I meant Sonic 4... But the issues are the same


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

LeonardoF.Matheus said:


> Well, if you don't care about the physics, then Generations was great. But i've played it on the Android and the "climb vertical cliffs like you have a magnet on your shoes" thing is there. Also, the moment you let go of the directional, Sonic falls straight down


>Sonic sidescrollers
>Genesis
>Physics

Either you're blinded by nostalgia or you haven't played those games in a long time. I've been a Sonic fan since I was 7, I have nearly every game in the series and believe me, Genesis Sonic games did *not* have physics that'd amaze anyone nowadays. I'm willing to wager that Sonic Advance physics were actually more accurate, with a special mention of Sonic Advance 2, because it was simply awesome.

I admit that I love Sonic 3 & Knuckles the most from the 2D games galore, but that said, it did *not* have amazing physics.



LeonardoF.Matheus said:


> Sorry, my mistake. I meant Sonic 4... But the issues are the same


No, they aren't. Sonic 4 was a bomb for most fans.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Either you're blinded by nostalgia or you haven't played those games in a long time. I've been a Sonic fan since I was 7, I have nearly every game in the series and believe me, Genesis Sonic games did *not* have physics that'd amaze anyone nowadays. I'm willing to wager that Sonic Advance physics were actually more accurate, with a special mention of Sonic Advance 2, because it was simply awesome.


Sonic Adventure 2 was awful. You're blinded by nostalgia.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Either you're blinded by nostalgia or you haven't played those games in a long time. I've been a Sonic fan since I was 7, I have nearly every game in the series and believe me, Genesis Sonic games did *not* have physics that'd amaze anyone nowadays. I'm willing to wager that Sonic Advance physics were actually more accurate, with a special mention of Sonic Advance 2, because it was simply awesome.
> ...



hey i hope you mean advanced sonic adventure 2 was great.

advanced was decent but not as bad as 4


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 was awful. You're blinded by nostalgia.


Nope, I love this game, every bit of it, especially the Gamecube uprez'd version.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

DarkShinigami said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


No not at all, the only 3D games are Sonic Colors & Generations, shit the 3D parts on Generations were even better than the 2D parts.

Every 3D game before it is awful, unfinished and shouldn't have been released. Sonic Advance was very good but not as good as Sonic Pocket Adventure.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 5, 2012)

when you guys state that someone is "blinded by nostalgia" you make it sound like Sega doesn't try to use the nostalgia factor when recreating some Sonic titles, which they actualy do, and they've been failing to "catch" the spirit of the thing


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> No not at all, the only 3D games are Sonic Colors & Generations, shit the 3D parts on Generations were even better than the 2D parts.
> 
> Every 3D game before it is awful, unfinished and shouldn't have been released. Sonic Advance was very good but not as good as Sonic Pocket Adventure.


Rarely do I do this, but...

The rest of the world appears to disagree with you. I see alot of "100 ot of 100" there.

Not to mention that the soundtracks to both Adventure and Adventure 2 are so good that they resided on my mp3 player for a considerable and commendable amount of years.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > No not at all, the only 3D games are Sonic Colors & Generations, shit the 3D parts on Generations were even better than the 2D parts.
> ...


Titanic is regarded as a great film by "the rest of the world" so this means nothing. And the soundtrack is even worse than the gameplay.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> -jada jada jada-


89% Meta Critic score, 8,7 out of 10 Users score. That is all.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 5, 2012)

DarkShinigami said:


> its eggman.  look at the letter below the 29
> 
> seriously how does that pass everyone



Slipped my mind 





Foxi4 said:


> LeonardoF.Matheus said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you don't care about the physics, then Generations was great. But i've played it on the Android and the "climb vertical cliffs like you have a magnet on your shoes" thing is there. Also, the moment you let go of the directional, Sonic falls straight down
> ...



I wonder if by "Sonic Fans" you mean "sonicretro.org"...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

finkmac said:


> I wonder if by "Sonic Fans" you mean "sonicretro.org"...


SonicStadium.org, if anything.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > -jada jada jada-
> ...


Its all nostalgia, most of those people haven't played it recently.

If that's all you've got that is pretty sad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Its all nostalgia, most of those people haven't played it recently.
> 
> If that's all you've got that is pretty sad.


If you find your word to weigh more then the word of 18 video game critics and 40 users who gave it positive reviews than you are quite sad. I really am tired of this conversation, I like the game, you don't like it, let's leave it at that.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Its all nostalgia, most of those people haven't played it recently.
> ...


I agree some people like some stuff and can ignore the badness while others cannot. I would love to love those game, but they're just so badly done.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 5, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, "your childhoods" will be ruined?  *Boo hoo and fawk you.*  I'm not at all wanting to see more collectable toys used for this stuff, but a reboot might be nice.  As long as they keep enough of it that it's still Sonic.
> ...



Uhmm....no...it....doesn't?  Explain to me what was "contradictory"...


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 6, 2012)

@[member='Hadrian']: I think you shouldn`t have said that SA2 was reviewed so well because of nostalgia...

Nowadays people consider it not being as good as many remember is simply because it hasn`t aged well. So if we look at the Metacritic Score of SA2:B (which is 73) it may be a better indicator of how well the game holds up to nowadays standard... So it is still an average to good game.

I mean even the plot in that game was so good and interesting (for a game of that kind at least) and don`t let me start on the music!

Also when I play some SA2 on my DC I always think about how good the Sonic/Shadow levels hold up, because the level-design is spot on and the controls are also very tight... SA1 on the other hand not so much.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 6, 2012)

alunral said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > alunral said:
> ...


Your first two sentences talk about how we shouldn't care if "our childhoods" are ruined as if you're speaking from a point of view as if you're not speaking on behalf of those people who express those views. Then you go on withint he same collection fo sentences to say you'd be fine if they "keep enough of it that is sill Sonic" while in this same thread we're talking about Sonic falling to the fate that is Spyro. Thus, we'd be left with Sonic as a character and not much else. It's contradictory.


----------

